# Knit pattern for a top-down sweater



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

http://luisafelice.blogspot.ca/2013/04/top-down-cardigan-no-seams-womens-size-m.html


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks a mil!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you.....I may try this for my first sweater


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for this link.


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so much, I have been looking for this pattern for the last few days! So timely!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

like it - many thanks


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice sweater...I may give it a go...thanks..


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks saved site. I like top down and can use her pattern on how to do sleeves


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

You are all very welcome! Would love to see some picures if anyone makes one.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Bernadette F said:


> Thank you for the link.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

